# Relatives Sponsorship Visa (subclass 489)?



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

i would like to ask you if i can apply for the Provisional visa (subclass 489) and get sponsored by my Aunt or Cousin who are an Australian Citizens living in Melbourne. 

the problem is my nominated occupation is Industrial Engineer & i checked Victoria and my occupation is not listed in the state sponsorship list. But it is in NSW for example. 

can i still apply for visa (subclass 489) and get extra 10 points for family sponsorship, or i won't be able to get the points due to the fact that my relatives are living in Victoria where my occupations is not listed. 

i am waiting now for Engineering Assessment & i am wondering what would be my options if i come short on points e.x (55 points)?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

Victorian List has nothing to do with 489 Family Sponsored. victoria list matters if you are applying for 489 regional sponsored or 190. For family sponsored you can go ahead and submit your EOI once invited lodge your visa. Goodluck


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Victorian List has nothing to do with 489 Family Sponsored. victoria list matters if you are applying for 489 regional sponsored or 190. For family sponsored you can go ahead and submit your EOI once invited lodge your visa. Goodluck


Thank you very much mate, it is a relief to know that


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Faris_ksa, 

fingers crossed for your next IELTS attempt. The 489 (family sponsored) visa has a long queue, so if you can score 55+ points, I'd go for a 190 visa instead. The current points cut-off for 489 (family sponsored) applicants is still *65 points* (Source: SkillSelect Invitation Round 8 September 2014): 



> Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)
> Points: *65*
> Date of effect: 06/07/2014 2:09PM


Keep an eye on that but research states that might be potential sponsors as well!

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## info4sourav (Jan 17, 2014)

Faris_ksa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i would like to ask you if i can apply for the Provisional visa (subclass 489) and get sponsored by my Aunt or Cousin who are an Australian Citizens living in Melbourne.
> 
> ...



Hi Faris,

You seem to have a profile like mine. I also have a Bachelor of Engg degree in Industrial Engg and have my own bro-in-law/uncle & aunts staying in Victoria.

Did you finally apply for Family sponsored Visa? what's the process?
Regarding profile assessment by Engineers Australia, did you go for any educational assessment?

Will look forward to your insight...

Thanks & regards,
Sourav


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Victorian List has nothing to do with 489 Family Sponsored. victoria list matters if you are applying for 489 regional sponsored or 190. For family sponsored you can go ahead and submit your EOI once invited lodge your visa. Goodluck


for 489 FS the job has to be on the SOL ......


----------



## Faris_ksa (Aug 3, 2014)

info4sourav said:


> Hi Faris,
> 
> You seem to have a profile like mine. I also have a Bachelor of Engg degree in Industrial Engg and have my own bro-in-law/uncle & aunts staying in Victoria.
> 
> ...


Actually i don't recommend going for this visa if you can go for the permanent ones like 189 or 190 , it is still temporary and takes a lot of time to process as it has low priority for DIABP.

Also family can give you just 10 points, so if you can reach min 55 points go for statesmanship 190 at least. i am now applying for NSW 190 as i can claim 55 points only so far.

of course during my waiting for NSW i am trying to improve my English scores, before couple of days i took TOEFL exam & now waiting for the results.

And yes i went for Assessment with Engineers Australia (EA) for my qualification and work experience assessment & got positive outcome in December 2014. You will need to do the same if you are planning to Apply for any skilled level visa.


----------



## jsmm (Aug 4, 2015)

Can anyone pls suggest me:

My occupation is Financial Investment Manager. I have positive skills assessment and my IELTS score is competent. 

My real sister is residing in South Australia and is a PR.

Can she sponsor me under 489 visa subclass relative sponsorship as my occupation is on CSOL and not on SOL.

The info on immi website says that the occupation has to be listed on relevant skilled occupation list. 

What is the meaning of relevant here ? Do I qualify ? Can I apply ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

has she lived in SA for more than a year?


----------



## DylanAung (Oct 30, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> has she lived in SA for more than a year?


Can I know why you asked this question? is 1 year residency a requirement? I am a PR and currently live in Victoria but not a year yet. I have checked immi website, that requirement is not stated. Where do you get this? Thanks

Quote from Immi Website...
You can sponsor an eligible relative for this visa if:
•you are at least 18 years of age 
•you live in a designated area of Australia
•you are an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen. 

The relative or the relative's partner you want to sponsor must be your:
•child or stepchild
•parent or step-parent
•brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, stepbrother, step sister, niece, nephew, adoptive niece, adoptive nephew, step niece, step nephew, aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle
•grandparent or first cousin.

Your sponsor should provide certain documents as listed in the document checklist.
..........unquote


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It's still expected that the sponsor has established suitable residency in the designated regional area. For example, they can't move from Melbourne to Adelaide and the next day sponsor a 489 visa. I don't believe there's a fixed amount of time that's required to pass, but I have seen posts from migration agents saying they need to suitably demonstrate they have established residency.


----------



## fmanzar (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi 
All I have receive an Email from Immigration Department to Lodge application for Visa in Subsequent Visa 489.

Visa Subclass: Skilled Regional Provisional Visa (489)
Nominated occupation: Electronics Engineer
Stream: Family Sponsored
Nominated / Sponsored by: Brother
A visa application can be made on or before: 28 Sep 2016

I want to know who will be the
1)Primary Applicant me or My brother
2)whom passport detail I have to submit on page 3/15 mine or my brother.
3)How can I apply for my wife visa in the same application

please help me to fill the form for visa
I will be highly thankful for all of u.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

fmanzar said:


> Hi
> All I have receive an Email from Immigration Department to Lodge application for Visa in Subsequent Visa 489.
> 
> Visa Subclass: Skilled Regional Provisional Visa (489)
> ...


1. Since the visa is for you, you are the applicant. Your brother is the sponsor
2. If they are asking for the applicant's passport details, then that would be yours.
3. You simply indicate that you are married and you include your wife's details as your dependent spouse.


----------



## ClmOptimist (Aug 20, 2016)

fmanzar said:


> Hi
> All I have receive an Email from Immigration Department to Lodge application for Visa in Subsequent Visa 489.
> 
> Visa Subclass: Skilled Regional Provisional Visa (489)
> ...


Hi, may I know how to get invited?
I will be sponsored by my Mom, does she need to submit anything for me to get an invite aside from filing an EOI?

Also, how long it take to get invited?
Thank you.


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

Dear Members,

My first cousin stays in Victoria and is working there since last 7 years. Could you please confirm if he is eligible to sponsor me. I want to apply under FS subclass 489 .

Thanks !
NN


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

NP1980 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> My first cousin stays in Victoria and is working there since last 7 years. Could you please confirm if he is eligible to sponsor me. I want to apply under FS subclass 489 .
> 
> ...


He can sponsor you if he is either a citizen or a permanent resident of Australia. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertyre (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi Guys! 

Can anyone confirms that can we apply for subclass 489 Family Sponsored along with subclass 489 State Sponsored for another state at the same time? 

Thanks.


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

mistertyre said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Can anyone confirms that can we apply for subclass 489 Family Sponsored along with subclass 489 State Sponsored for another state at the same time?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, I think with a different EOI in skillselect. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------

